# Photo-manipulation gothichorror - contains nudity.



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

NSFW - Not safe for work photomanipulations.

I'm finding painting portraits and nicer things is making photomanipulation a pinch of salt!
I just finished the portrait 'Jennie' which took me just over 80 hours and then I knocked this up for my gothic gallery in under 10 minutes!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

This is nice.


----------

